# Font size of UBS Greek NT Reader



## Moonnerd (May 1, 2013)

I know the version of the UBS Greek Reader with textual notes has an 11 point font, but I cannot find the font size of the version without the textual notes. The version with textual notes is not many more pages than the version without, so I'm wondering if it has a smaller font. Have any of you been able to compare the size of Greek text? (I would give up the textual notes if the other version has larger Greek text).

Thanks for any help!


----------

